

Difficult,rewarding,entertaining cert 2 jump start security,app,& OS knowledge - utefan001
https://www.google.com/search?q=oscp+exam&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&q=oscp+exam+night

======
utefan001
OP here. This certification is not your average certification. The exam is all
hands on and 24 hours long. Even if you have no plans to study "infosec". I
highly recommend it. The lab where you attack workstations and servers is most
addicting. I have never been so motivated to learn. [https://www.offensive-
security.com/information-security-cert...](https://www.offensive-
security.com/information-security-certifications/oscp-offensive-security-
certified-professional/)

